# Teaching Assistant jobs and training?



## Ravs (Feb 7, 2009)

My husband has just accepted a job in Dubai and we will be moving across in August from the UK. When we move I would like a career change and go into teaching. However, I do not have a degree so thought I'd try Teaching Assistant first, and if I like it, further down the line perhaps try my hand at further study and training to be a teacher.

Will it be easy to get a Teaching Assistant job in Dubai around the Jumeirah area? Any advice on any training or courses I can do in Dubai to help me move into teaching, or to start with become a teaching assistant. 

Any advice appreciated on what to do out there, or in prepartion here in the UK before we leave at the end of July.

Thanks


----------

